# Suit coat vs. Sport coat/Blazer



## browning806 (Sep 4, 2007)

What distinguishes a Suit coat from a sport coat?

I'm asking specifically in an eBay context where unscrupulous sellers may sell half a suit as a blazer or sport coat.

tyia


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Pretty safe bet: If it's got pinstripes, it's an orphaned suit jacket. If it's actually not an orphaned suit jacket, but has pinstripes, then it's probably made by someone who you shouldn't be buying from anyway.

If you can get a closeup picture of the fabric, that'll be the best method of distinguishing. Sports coats/blazers are inherently more casual, and the fabric reflects that. As for solid navy jackets, it can be hard to determine if it's an orphaned suit jacket or a dressier 'blazer' (minus the obvious brass buttons). I've found that just looking at a lot of different pictures/listings has helped me distinguish. I can generally tell when a jacket is from a suit, like I can tell when a jacket has a 3/2 roll even when it's all buttoned up.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

The pattern of the fabric and in the case of a blazer the buttons.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

I just bought this Samuelsohn coat that I believe is a orphaned suit jacket. I'd appreciate y'all's opinion. What color trousers would you wear with them? I was thinking navy, charcoal, olive, khaki.

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us


----------



## rimrat (Jan 9, 2008)

*Nice jacket but ...*

I bought some eBay "blazers" and "sports jackets" at thrift stores that I never wore and probably will never wear, some almost as nice as that jacket you're wearing. It sure looks like an orphan suit jacket but it is a plaid, like a lot of real sports jackets. If you're just planning on wearing it to classes or bumming around, I don't see a problem. But I'll be interested in seeing what those who actually know what they're talking about have to say.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Doesn't look like that jacket comes close to fitting you. I would suggest not wearing it at all.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

marlinspike said:


> The pattern of the fabric and in the case of a blazer the buttons.


But keep in mind there are navy sports coats (perhaps not technically "blazers") that don't have brass buttons, so that can be kind of hard to discern.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

wnh said:


> But keep in mind there are navy sports coats (perhaps not technically "blazers") that don't have brass buttons, so that can be kind of hard to discern.


And unless they are cashmere I wouldn't buy them.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

wnh said:


> Doesn't look like that jacket comes close to fitting you. I would suggest not wearing it at all.


The picture is from ebay, I haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

clemsontiger said:


> The picture is from ebay, I haven't gotten it yet.


That's good.

It might be tough since it looks to be an orphaned suit jacket, but I'd say charcoal and navy will be your best bet. Cotton pants should obviously be out, since the jacket is dressier, and I think that even khaki-colored wool trousers would look odd, based on the pictures you provided.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

It looks like an orphaned suit jacket to me.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

Agreed...a suit coat. One rule of thumb found in a mens clothing book....if the pattern in the suit is so "loud" that the coat could be worn as a sport coat then the suit should not be bought. Sport coats often have more pronounced patterns. The fellow weaing the coat is a good example of wearing two sizes too large. An exception to that rule might be a "country" suit of the sort that Ben Silver sells.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

So is the consensus that the Samuelsohn shouldn't be sported?


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

windsor said:


> Agreed...a suit coat. One rule of thumb found in a mens clothing book....if the pattern in the suit is so "loud" that the coat could be worn as a sport coat then the suit should not be bought. Sport coats often have more pronounced patterns. The fellow weaing the coat is a good example of wearing two sizes too large. An exception to that rule might be a "country" suit of the sort that Ben Silver sells.


J. Press had one particular suit for Fall/Winter 2006 that comes to mind, a black, white, and red plaid -- rather large plaid, if I remember -- that I think maybe should have been subject to that rule. Definitely a suit that shouldn't be bought until a man has all the sartorial bases covered and then some.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

clemsontiger said:


> So is the consensus that the Samuelsohn shouldn't be sported?


It's a simple enough pattern that I'm sure it can be pulled off, but I think you'll be considerably limited to what you can actually pair it with, since it is likely an orphaned suit jacket.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

It was under $20 with shipping so it's not too great of a loss.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

clemsontiger said:


> It was under $20 with shipping so it's not too great of a loss.


those wide lapels and low button stance........ew.


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

This thread should probably have been redirected to the fashion forum along with several other topics (and members) that have been posted lately. 

This board is getting much too watered down. 

It is a shame.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

JordanW said:


> This thread should probably have been redirected to the fashion forum along with several other topics (and members) that have been posted lately.
> 
> This board is getting much too watered down.
> 
> It is a shame.


Oh, I don't know. Perhaps the gentleman has (or would like to further develop) trad impulses and preferences, and he therefore places somewhat greater value on the views of those who share them. Seems reasonable enough.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

I think Jordan is correct, especially the direction I took the thread. I feel more comfortable discussing these issues in here because most in here seem to be more level headed and don't thumb their noses up.


----------

